# Video Tutorial: CIS Bulk Ink System Videos Now On! Epson C88+



## badalou

I placed the CIS system installation which I received from Coastal Business for all of you to view. I hope it helps I am showing how the ink system is added and works on the c88+. They have other Epson printers as well. If you have any questions please just ask me. these are also linked on my video page.







Lou


YouTube CIS 1
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3mc72-x3948[/MEDIA]

YouTube - CIS 2
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tAM5AwzNcsI[/MEDIA]

YouTube - CIs 3
[MEDIA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbUglNVj_yc[/MEDIA]


----------



## LCE

Lou,

Great videos. I am very interested in hooking up one of these systems on my printer! However, I went to Coastal Business Supplies' website and the "empty" kit system is priced at $ 199. Even though that it is on special, to me, it's a little expensive knowing that you are only getting the empty bottles and not the inks. I did a search on Ebay for "CIS ink" and the empty systems are running for about $35-$60. Is there any other place where I can buy the same system (or comparable) for about the same price as listed on ebay???

Thanks!
LCE


----------



## Rodney

> I did a search on Ebay for "CIS ink" and the empty systems are running for about $35-$60. Is there any other place where I can buy the same system (or comparable) for about the same price as listed on ebay???


When I read some of the other threads about CIS systems, it seems you really get what you pay for. Someone bought some from eBay, and they just don't seem to be worth it.


----------



## LCE

If that is the case, I am willing to order it from Coastal Business Supplies since it is on special for $199. Thanks!


----------



## Dave G

Great videos, thanks for sharing Lou!


----------



## Rodney

> If that is the case, I am willing to order it from Coastal Business Supplies since it is on special for $199. Thanks!


You can also get a discount at Coastal Business for being a t-shirtforums.com member  I'll post the discount code today.


----------



## Rodney

Click here to get the discount code for CoastalBusiness


----------



## LCE

Nice! I love this forum! Thanks Rodney!


----------



## Scrnprntmom

Thanks SO much for this video! We recently replaced our CIS and had an issue with vacuum in the line. The instructions were only for pre-filled, and we were really panicking, as we have a big job coming up. We bled the line like you showed and it works perfectly!! We are giddy with ecstasy  . This literally saved our job.


----------



## Free Man

Newbie here, and Im trying to figure out where to get sublimation inks for c88+. So the bilk ink system is around $200. How about the inks? Any one know what I could look forward to paying for the sublimation inks? Where should I get 'em.? Also on the subject of inks, what about colors? Heard something about an ink package of colors that are able to mix and create hundreds of different colors??? What colors are they? Do I need special software for this.?
Thanks, Free Man.


----------



## Rodney

Free Man said:


> Newbie here, and Im trying to figure out where to get sublimation inks for c88+. So the bilk ink system is around $200. How about the inks? Any one know what I could look forward to paying for the sublimation inks? Where should I get 'em.? Also on the subject of inks, what about colors? Heard something about an ink package of colors that are able to mix and create hundreds of different colors??? What colors are they? Do I need special software for this.?
> Thanks, Free Man.


You can find lots of vendors for sublimation inks here: T-Shirt Forums Special Offers from T-Shirt Forums Preferred Vendors

You'll be able to see the pricing on the different vendors sites. 

Some vendors will be able to give you a certain "driver" for your printer once you buy their inks that will help you get the best colors.


----------

